# new to forum



## PAGirl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello Everyone pumped about this forum and know it will be a great assett to not only myself, but to all of us out here trying to better our bodies.  My name is Gwen and have been weight training for just over a year now.  I  lift hardcore and want to learn everything I can to better myself. I am 5'9" and 180lbs, with 20% bodyfat.  My bodytype is weird, I guess, I am heavy and thick , and want to know what is the best way to train my bodytype.  I have lots of questions, so you will see my posts on other sites. Take care.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 28, 2004)

Are you in Pennsylvania? If so, what part of the state?


----------



## PAGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

I am currently from Coudersport(Rt. 6). It's in the Northcentral region.


----------



## Arnold (Nov 29, 2004)

PAGirl welcome to IM!


----------



## PAGirl (Nov 29, 2004)

thank you and I am eager to learn all I can through your professional support.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome to IM


----------



## cman (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcom girly.


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 29, 2004)

PAGirl said:
			
		

> I am currently from Coudersport(Rt. 6). It's in the Northcentral region.


Ohhhhh. I've heard of Coudersport from somewhere. Is there a college or a race track there? I did find it on the map. You're not too far from the NY border.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 29, 2004)

Welcome.

You will quickly learn (I hope) that you will not decipher the optimal way to train for you based on your "bodytype".  You will need to intelligently experiement with various training regimines based on your goals.

That said, the optimal way to train, is a way you enjoy so that you will stick with it for the long term.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 29, 2004)

Twin Peak said:
			
		

> Welcome.
> 
> You will quickly learn (I hope) that you will not decipher the optimal way to train for you based on your "bodytype".  You will need to intelligently experiement with various training regimines based on your goals.
> 
> That said, the optimal way to train, is a way you enjoy so that you will stick with it for the long term.



What you talkin bout Willis?

Everyone knows that TP-PT is the optimal way to train for EVERYONE.


----------



## Twin Peak (Nov 29, 2004)

True dat.


----------



## PAGirl (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes, u are right, it is about 25 miles from the NY border.  The locals call it "God's Country", it is so beautiful here. Not much 2 do except lift and enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 30, 2004)

Welcome!!!


----------



## Egoatdoor (Nov 30, 2004)

Egoatdoor said:
			
		

> Ohhhhh. I've heard of Coudersport from somewhere. Is there a college or a race track there? I did find it on the map. You're not too far from the NY border.


I think I remember where I heard the name. I think it is the home of Adelphia Cable.


----------



## testodecoman (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes it is the home of adelphia cable. lol And john rigas the enron wanna be who just got nailed for stealing money from everyone.  I'm also from Pa and work in Coudersport.  Do you lift at cowburns or the wellness center?


----------



## MyK (Jan 26, 2006)

welcome to IM!


----------



## LexusGS (Jan 28, 2006)

PAGirl welcome to IM!


----------



## sanzenkoan (Jan 28, 2006)

Hello PAGirl! - I WANT TO SNUGGLE YOU!!!! LMAO


----------

